

Daily Feedback is more important than Traditional Performance Reviews - camwest
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/daily_feedback_is_more_important_than_traditional_performance_reviews

======
camwest
Hi Folks,

I'm the author of the post. We recently hit one year with our first employee
and a bunch of these questions started to surface. How many of you do similar
things? What sort of resources have you seen with regards to giving good daily
feedback?

